# Help doing mkv notch and sway bar removal



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

I am looking for some tips on frame niyching for the mkv. I know i have to cut and reweld a piece. I want to do it myself before sowo so watexactly would be the best cutter to use on that? Leys say i cut it, can i hold of on welding the piece till after sowo or is that really dangerous. I am just running really short on time, thanks in advance!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

you have plenty of time, itll only take a few hours. To notch the frame you wanna get like a 3inch (?) hole saw and cut a half circle where the axle hits. Then weld a little "c" in the area you cut out. And no you cant wait to weld it.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, but what tool do i use for the 3" saw blade, do u mean a round 3" diameter that hooks up to a drill?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

yeah dude you'll see its just a circle that will fit into a drill with saw teeth at the end of it. Just go to the hardware store and you wont miss it. 

What are you planning to use to weld? Dont forget you want to take some corrosion prevention as well to keep that from rusthing out...the last thing you want is rotting on your frame...


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

If you dont take the sway bar off, how much does it keep the car from going down. I was thinking that if i 
were to do bags I wouldnt want it to lay frame just in case a bag blew out so the subframe wouldnt get 
messed up. Also, If you leave the sway on will you need a notch?


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> you have plenty of time, itll only take a few hours. To notch the frame you wanna get like a 3inch (?) hole saw and cut a half circle where the axle hits. Then weld a little "c" in the area you cut out. And no you cant wait to weld it.


 why can't you wait to weld it??


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Is that a serious question?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Afazz - I think he is serious..... which is worrying. 

Basically because you have cut about half of the integral structure of the chassis leg out.


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

Half of the integral structure?!?! 

You should be fine, but youll get all kinds of dirt in the notch which probably wont be so good. See picture below:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just duct taped it.....is that bad???? 



where's my sarcasm icon.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

JB weld could work....


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

hole saw is your best best like said earlier.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

hole saw for sure and yes you have to weld a piece in there or else the frame can and will sag.. 

another question would be what kind of mkv do you have? on my Jetta TDI the piece that needs to be cut is double thick because of the subframe horn, so we had to grind through that and then cut through the frame.. and no the hole saw wont cut through both since its only doubled up to half way and the teeth of the hole saw catch on the piece and stop. Its just like the mkvi frames. this is only on the TDIs from what i know.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Afazz said:


> Is that a serious question?


 I was serious.. 
If "notching" takes out that much of the structural integrity what would welding a little piece of metal on there do..?? 

And I only asked because if I was to notch, I would notch myself and take it to professional welder to weld a piece in.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

RPF1 said:


> I was serious..
> If "notching" takes out that much of the structural integrity what would welding a little piece of metal on there do..??
> 
> And I only asked because if I was to notch, I would notch myself and take it to professional welder to weld a piece in.


 Your not going to save anything by cutting the notch yourself...that's the easy part. Just take it someone and have them do the whole job right the first time. I would not take any chances when doing a notch...


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

SocksA3 said:


> Your not going to save anything by cutting the notch yourself...that's the easy part. Just take it someone and have them do the whole job right the first time. I would not take any chances when doing a notch...


 +1 

and the pipe that is welded in gives support so that the frame does not sag.. its like when they cut trees down, they cut that "v" shape. immagine that on your frame pretty much. a round pipe will keep the frame from folding down.


----------

